# Western 2500 Spreader



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I just bought the new Western 2500 spreader Thursday and used it this weekend. In MY opinion I think it is rather cheaply built compared to my 1000 series I just replace with the 2500. The mount will not get the spinner area more than a foot off the ground with the adjustable hitch they supply at the highest setting. I will have to fab something as if I back up (this sits lower than the 1000 so you cannot see any of it when you back up) and hit a curb this will smash the bottom spinner area as it sits that low. It seems to wobble around no matter where I run my straps to. Again, just MY opinion, but I feel this model should have been built more stout since it is supposed to be a step up... I beg to differ.:realmad:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Swing mount.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

REAPER;667288 said:


> Swing mount.


This spreader is night and day different than the 1000 and 2000 models. No way you could hook a swing mount up to it as there is hardly ANY steel to this spreader. I aam seriously considering taking it back and just bite the bullet for an in-bed spreader.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

An I was planing on trading my 1000 for one!....Good info to know!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Also what state are you in?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Illinois,
I bought it because it has gates to stop the salt flow while trvaeling from one place to the other. I was going to sell my 1000 BUT think I will wait a week or so to see if I like the new 2500 first. Right now? No I do not like it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, I decided to call the dealer I bought the new spreader from to let them know that I wanted to return the spreader for many reasons, it doesn't hold as much salt as my 1000 does. The 1000 holds 7 bags of rock salt and the 2500 only holds 6 bags. These are #80 bags, The thing hardly has any metal to it at all and when full and strapped to the truck wobbles like crazy, so it is VERY cheaply built.(Looks like something from China) The hitch design is weak to say the least on how it hooks together and cannot adjust to the height I would desire for my truck. So, I have run 3 bags through this spreader and he says I cannot return it to them as it is now used!!!! What is he supposed to do with it as he cannot sell it as new now that I used it. He suggested I call Western direct and gave me a number to call, I did and had to leave a message. WE WILL SEE HOW LONG THAT TAKES for a return call if I ever get one.
In my book, I would NEVER reccomend this spreader to anyone as it is NOT worth the money I spent to "Step up" in models. I feel ripped off so far, we'll see what Western says.
I will repost then, so for now I guess I will hold onto my 1000 incase they step up and take this back. Also, nowhere at the dealer does it say no returns on items.:realmad:


----------



## Thoth7475 (Dec 2, 2008)

I would tell the dealer to take his "used item" claim & shove it where the sun doesn't shine. Illinois has VERY lenient "Defective Product" laws that can be applied to just about anything. If the dealer refuses to accept your return, I would remind him of this & that it is much cheaper to take back your one spreader then pay for everything you will be entitled to if you seek legal representation. Too many companies try to bully customers, but if you let them know you've done your research & are willing to fight, they will usually back down.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update*

I just got off the phone with Western people. Told them my concerns and problems with the spreader and how much it really doesn't hold capacity wise. Told them I wanted to return it and about the Illinois defective laws. He said it really doesn't meet the defective criteria as it works. My problems then would lie as to with the capacity false statements, the wobble it has to it and the lack of adjustment to raise the spreader to the desired height for use. I told him that to me this model was cheaply built and had I seen it out in the field prior to me purchasing it I would have NEVER bought it as to me it is a step in the wrong direction. He said he wished I had seen it too before the purchase. I said you still have the chance to make it right. He said everyone he needs to talk to is out of the office till Monday and he would call me back next week. Let's just say I am not going to take this lying down. I have many friends who are lawyers and one way or another this problem will be rectified.
Again, just MY opinion, be wary of this "New and Improved" spreader model. What ever happened to customer satisfaction guaranteed???:angry::angry:


----------



## Thoth7475 (Dec 2, 2008)

The next time you talk to him, let him know that the Illinois law on the display of license plates states it's illegal to block the plate & if you do, you have to have an alternative visable location to mount it. The 2500 & the 1000 cover all visable locations on the rear of the truck & offer no such location. If you do not modify the product, the vehicle is in violation of Illinois law...doesn't get much more defective then that.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoth7475;671891 said:


> law on the display of license plates states it's illegal to block the plate


Funny thing you should mention that today of all days. I was just asked that about 10 minutes ago about not being able to see my bacck plate and that it was illegal. Funny how they never said anything about it with the 1000 for the past 8 years, they said because it was wobbleing soo much it drew their attention to the back of the truck... Funny...............


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Dodge Plow Pwr;672096 said:


> Funny thing you should mention that today of all days. I was just asked that about 10 minutes ago about not being able to see my bacck plate and that it was illegal. Funny how they never said anything about it with the 1000 for the past 8 years, they said because it was wobbleing soo much it drew their attention to the back of the truck... Funny...............


Ill trade you a new salt dog spreader for your western. I love mine(2500) and it works great, but that dam saltdog is junk.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Well ... I can see many of the opinions here.

When you run the straps any where but under the bumper the unit is very wobbly. So if the straps are hooked under the bumper then the unit sits too far away from the bed and makes it very hard to load - very hard.

At full height it's true you still can not see the unit - in my opinion I like the fact it is out of sight. I also understand that that is bad because of hitting things ( see pic - I put a reflective marker on the unit ).

The gates are not thought out. There is no specific adjustment on them and thus you either put too much or too little salt out unless you spend hours figuring the flow rate and gate settings - that is horrible. Another thing I hate is that in the spinner is a collar where the salt funnels through - if this gets wet the salt cakes and you had better have a right angle tool that can be jammed in to break it up - stupid!

I've put around 160 bags through it already - that's 8,000 pounds at 9 bags a fill ( I'm too nervous of putting more in as the unit is wobbly. The unit works otherwise But, I agree it's way over priced for the quality. It's built like a $300 unit and didn't even come greased. I don't think this is much different than any other brand though.

My thought is the manufacturers think were are making a killing on applying salt and thus feel they deserve some extra profit so they jack the price on these crappy built salters ( not just western though I think it is industry wide )


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with you on most of your statement. I first ran the straps to under the bumper as I have for the past 8 years with my 1000 series and it pulled the unit down at a huge angle and still wobbled since the C channel that the hitch piece hooks to cannot be tightened to get rid of the play. I then tried running the straps up over the tail gate to the top of the bed slots, to me that is too much pressure on the tail gate and I am afraid if I fill it with salt it will put all that weight on the top of the tail gate and bend it.
You stated you put in 9 bags in the hopper, is that 50# bags? I am using 80# bags and can only fit in 6 where as in the 1000 series that Western says is smaller I can fit in 7 with no problems. In my opinion this is an inferior product and I would not ever recommend it to anyone. I await word from Western as to what they plan on doing with this situation.
I think that they have taken a step back wards with this 2500 line and wish they would stand behind the quality of this product and make this right.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Dodge Plow Pwr;672592 said:


> I agree with you on most of your statement. I first ran the straps to under the bumper as I have for the past 8 years with my 1000 series and it pulled the unit down at a huge angle and still wobbled since the C channel that the hitch piece hooks to cannot be tightened to get rid of the play. I then tried running the straps up over the tail gate to the top of the bed slots, to me that is too much pressure on the tail gate and I am afraid if I fill it with salt it will put all that weight on the top of the tail gate and bend it.
> You stated you put in 9 bags in the hopper, is that 50# bags? I am using 80# bags and can only fit in 6 where as in the 1000 series that Western says is smaller I can fit in 7 with no problems. In my opinion this is an inferior product and I would not ever recommend it to anyone. I await word from Western as to what they plan on doing with this situation.
> I think that they have taken a step back wards with this 2500 line and wish they would stand behind the quality of this product and make this right.


Yes 50# bags. Like I said I think the whole industry who supplies salters is ripping the consumer off. But ... what can you do. Clients want salt, to get the gig you need to be able to salt. Vboxes are not always practical. It stinks, I feel we all paid too much for the quality, etc. But, I don't think anyone unit is really better than the next.

Like I said you have valid points - keep on them.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

How much are those 2500's $$ wise?

I love my 1000. As much driving as I do I went with a swing mount though so it is held pretty sturdy.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

REAPER;673274 said:


> How much are those 2500's $$ wise?
> 
> I love my 1000. As much driving as I do I went with a swing mount though so it is held pretty sturdy.


Installed, variable controller about $1,800.


----------



## Thoth7475 (Dec 2, 2008)

REAPER;673274 said:


> I love my 1000. As much driving as I do I went with a swing mount though so it is held pretty sturdy.


Do we have the same western 1000? I feel like the bar is going to give every time I open it, there should be an actual hinge that supports a fully loaded spreader for this kind of money.

We just bought a 1000 & I wish I would have done more physical research before buying it. You can't tell how cheap they are off pics on the net or checking out the ones driving around. Plus, the damn thing violates the law when you put it on...and if you check the warranty, altering the product can void the warranty.

So far it's worked ok, but it's not like there's been any real snow yet & I've had minor issues each time.The way I'm looking at it, after I rebuild all the things that suck, it will still be less then 2 grand, but damn it hurts spending the first 1700 for a plastic bin, motor, wire harness & variable speed switch. Not to mention my time for rebuilding this, but I'll let that one slide because I can always use some justifiable garage time away from the wife during the summer.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

REAPER;673274 said:


> How much are those 2500's $$ wise?
> 
> I love my 1000. As much driving as I do I went with a swing mount though so it is held pretty sturdy.


$1985.00 out the door cash and carry with variable speed controller. Not installed.
Willing to sell mine for $1800 and willing to possible meet you half way if you live near me.
I bought it last Thursday 12/4/08.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoth7475;673438 said:


> Do we have the same western 1000? I feel like the bar is going to give every time I open it, there should be an actual hinge that supports a fully loaded spreader for this kind of money.
> 
> We just bought a 1000 & I wish I would have done more physical research before buying it. You can't tell how cheap they are off pics on the net or checking out the ones driving around. Plus, the damn thing violates the law when you put it on...and if you check the warranty, altering the product can void the warranty.
> 
> So far it's worked ok, but it's not like there's been any real snow yet & I've had minor issues each time.The way I'm looking at it, after I rebuild all the things that suck, it will still be less then 2 grand, but damn it hurts spending the first 1700 for a plastic bin, motor, wire harness & variable speed switch. Not to mention my time for rebuilding this, but I'll let that one slide because I can always use some justifiable garage time away from the wife during the summer.


I LOVE MY 1000!! I was going to sell it but now will keep it and take a loss on the 2500. I guess it must be a difference in oppinion as to what people like. Someone one here loves their 2500, I guess it's just not for me.


----------



## Thoth7475 (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the idea & it's definitely nice to have, I just see maybe 400 in total material for this thing & a lot of things that could be better designed for the money(drilling into my bed & bumper pissed me off).


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

What are they getting for the Pro-Flow 2's, now?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Thoth7475;673438 said:


> Do we have the same western 1000? I feel like the bar is going to give every time I open it, there should be an actual hinge that supports a fully loaded spreader for this kind of money.
> 
> We just bought a 1000 & I wish I would have done more physical research before buying it. You can't tell how cheap they are off pics on the net or checking out the ones driving around. Plus, the damn thing violates the law when you put it on...and if you check the warranty, altering the product can void the warranty.
> 
> So far it's worked ok, but it's not like there's been any real snow yet & I've had minor issues each time.The way I'm looking at it, after I rebuild all the things that suck, it will still be less then 2 grand, but damn it hurts spending the first 1700 for a plastic bin, motor, wire harness & variable speed switch. Not to mention my time for rebuilding this, but I'll let that one slide because I can always use some justifiable garage time away from the wife during the summer.


Well they clearly state not to swing open with a loaded hopper. So I never have as I don't like to test things and when it comes to my luck it would snap and hopper + salt would be on the ground.



Dodge Plow Pwr;673449 said:


> $1985.00 out the door cash and carry with variable speed controller. Not installed.
> Willing to sell mine for $1800 and willing to possible meet you half way if you live near me.
> I bought it last Thursday 12/4/08.


Not looking to buy I just was interested in comparing prices. It does seem like a step down from the 1000. Maybe they should have called it the 750?

I got my 1000 $1,300 installed in 2004. Had to replace the hopper unit part of it last year and it was a $1000 bucks out the door. No mount or switch.

There is a thread on here from last year showing pictures of mine loaded with 14 #50 bags. The 1000 has the exact same guts as the 2000 just a smaller hopper size.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=511822#post511822

This also shows how I have my Lic plate mounted.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Runner;673495 said:


> What are they getting for the Pro-Flow 2's, now?


i was quoted about $2500 I think back in mid-October.


----------



## Thoth7475 (Dec 2, 2008)

REAPER;673499 said:


> Well they clearly state not to swing open with a loaded hopper. So I never have as I don't like to test things and when it comes to my luck it would snap and hopper + salt would be on the ground.


I've never swung it open fully loaded either, I know it wouldn't handle the weight...I'm saying for the money they charge, it should be able to open loaded.



REAPER;673499 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=511822#post511822
> 
> This also shows how I have my Lic plate mounted.


I mounted my plate the same way & after calling western & asking them about modifications, I was told ANY drilling of the metal frame would void the entire warranty because it would be considered weakening the structural integrity...way to support a product.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I mounted my plate the same way & after calling western & asking them about modifications, I was told ANY drilling of the metal frame would void the entire warranty because it would be considered weakening the structural integrity...way to support a product.[/QUOTE]

I am loosing my faith in Western from this entire spreader deal.


----------



## Thoth7475 (Dec 2, 2008)

After the season is over & I build a new frame/swing gate I'll start selling it as an upgrade here...


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Thoth7475;673986 said:


> After the season is over & I build a new frame/swing gate I'll start selling it as an upgrade here...


payup Yup.... I'd be interested in seeing your design and looking at an order.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Well today is the day Western is supposed to call me back. I will not be holding my breath, but I sure am hoping that they do. It is supposed to now here tonight and they say about 3-5". Would be nice to have a different spreader by then...


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I know what it's like waiting for a company to call back. I've dealt a ton with their primary support guy. He'll get back to you - sometimes he is delayed because he actually is asking others in his company for additional information or approval or ?? but, he has always gotten back.

btw ... I tightened up the bolts a tad and my spreader wobbels less. But, agreed why wobbel at all - design or cheap, dunno.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Well it is another day past and no call from the Western Guy. At least do what you say you will and call and let me know you are at least working on a solution, but just leaving me hanging is making me VERY upset.
As far as tightening up those bolts goes, it is 1/4" C channel, the bolts will snap before it will ever tighten together to stop the slop. I have them as tight as I could get them, but God forbid I should go over the torque spec says then it will be my fault...:angry::angry:


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Dodge Plow Pwr;678784 said:


> Well it is another day past and no call from the Western Guy. At least do what you say you will and call and let me know you are at least working on a solution, but just leaving me hanging is making me VERY upset.
> As far as tightening up those bolts goes, it is 1/4" C channel, the bolts will snap before it will ever tighten together to stop the slop. I have them as tight as I could get them, but God forbid I should go over the torque spec says then it will be my fault...:angry::angry:


I didn't see any torque specs in the manual... Did you catch them? I did notice they are not grade 8 or better bolts or that they even have a shaft to ride on. I'll be changing that up soon ( hopefully before anything goes wrong ).

Did you ever ask them if there is a design reason on why the wobbel?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes I asked why they made it to wobble and got a silence on the other end of the phone. Also, I too noticed about the bolts and thought it to be strange. And there are torque specs for which bolt you are using. Mine is now also looking bent and hangs even father away from the tailgate at a big angle. I have added 2 more straps as well. So now I have 2 going under the bumper to the frame, and 2 going over the tailgate to the truck side holes to help keep it straight. WTF???
Oh and in case you were wondering, I still have not got a call back and I always now end up in voice mail city.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the vmail. I wonder if they are just waiting on some approvals or something before they have something to say. They should at least email or return your call and say something.

Do you have a pict you can post on the bolts and bend? I'd like to see the kind of bend your getting now.


I've been hanging my straps over the tailgate which makes the unit closer to the truck and thus easier to load while in the bed.

Post a pict if you can.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I will try and post a picture later when I can find my camera as the kids take it all the time. Be careful putting straps over the tailgate as the extra weight can crumple the tailgate. Trust me, I will take a picture of that too...:crying:
Still NO call either..


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, got a call from the dealer on Wednesday afternoon wanting to know if Western had called me back as they just called the dealer checking my status. I said no I haven't but am VERY dissapointed in the product and lack of concern about my problems. Well with all the problems I have had with this thing they will take it back on Friday for a full refund.payuppayup
All I can say is it wasn't going to be pretty and Thanks Western for seeing it from my point of view!!!:waving:
I will be taking it back Friday morning...
Now the quest of a new spreader awaits...


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm glad they did the right thing.

After putting tons of salt through mine I now have two more issues. The bottom plate has warped thus allowing the metal rods which keep the shield in place to come free. The bigger problem is there is this collar around the spinner which seems to direct the salt onto the spinner. The problem is this thing ices up and causes bridging. When this happens I blow a fuse and no salt comes out until I get out and use a special tool to clear the unit at the feeder. UGH.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, I almost bought a 2500, but the dealer had a left over 2000, which I went with basically because I wanted a Swing Away mount, plus he knocked off $200 bcause it was a left over model. 

I had some problems with it at first (wouldn't run bulk) added a vibrator and now it works great. And to think I was soooo close to buying a 2500, from the sounds of it I wouldn't have been too happy. 

Its cool they are going to buy yours back, it really surprises me, sounds like they know there are problems with that model. Good luck!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I didn't run as much salt as you did, but my plate warpped like that as well and themetal rods didn't stay either and salt goes wherever at that point. I actually made it to the dealer today for the return and I was treated "different" than if I was there to buy something that's for sure, but the deal is done and I am no longer the upset owner of a 2500 spreader.purplebou
I am prsport away from that with my $$$ in hand.


----------

